# Kreg Pocket Screw Jig



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*

Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.

http://blip.tv/play/gyKtwFwA

I use this jig a lot in my shop. I even used it to build a *cedar fence*.

You might want to check out one of my earlier posts, a small *bedside footstool* made out of alder with a cherry glaze. The construction was frame and panel with pocket screws.

*KREG TOOL COMPANY*

*KREG COMPANY DEMO VIDEO*
A blog update thanks to Dick Cain!









Setting stock in drilling jig









Drilling pocket hole screws









Completed case rail with pocket holes









Close-up of completed case rail with pocket screws









Example of a pocket screw joint


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


great video and pictures. I bought the master system some time ago when it was on sale. I haven't used it yet. I was wondering just how strong the joints were compaired to a mortice and tenon joint. Any comments on the finished joints. How well does it withstand racking? I was thinking of using it to face frame some cabinets I am planning on building and I am concerned on keeping the frame square and what the weight of the doors will do to the frame.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


A great video David, it puts my crude sub-ameteur videos to shame.

I've had the Rocket model for quite awhile now. At the time I bought mine ,they didn't have all those fancy clamping jigs, but I've gotten a lot of use from what I have. You sure go through a lot of screws with this outfit. I found the best deal on screws is from Grizzly.

Greg,
I've found that this system is ideal for face frame construction, & its quick. It's pretty strong, & besides that the face frame is also fastened to the cabinet, for added strength.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Great start David. I am glad to see more video.

Greg the pocket screws are fine for the face frames. Once you build them and they are attached to a cabinet… they are not going anywhere. The cabinet will be doing most of your supporting then. I have built large screen doors with them.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Dick, Thanks for the tip on using Grizzly as a sourse of screws. I keep forgetting about them when I order for other projects. I think I may use it build a moble cabinet first and get familiar with it on that before I try and build an 8' to 10' bank of cabinets.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Great Post David. As a point of reference, I used pocket jointery to build a couple of gates in the yard a few years back and both are holding up well.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! I really like the Kreg system. The joints are quick and easy to make and very strong. It is perfect for face frames. You do have to make sure your stock is perfectly square as the screws act like mini clamps and exert a lot of force.

Greg - I initially bought the Master Pro System. I used it so much, that when a Kreg Foreman came up for sale from a local cabinet shop on Craigs List, I could not resist. Once you start using it you will be hooked! You might want to check out the small *bedside footstool* that I made out of alder with a cherry glaze. The construction was frame and panel with pocket screws.

Kreg also makes a series of pocket hole plugs from different species of wood and plastic to cover the holes. I only use this system if I can conceal the holes within the construction of the piece I am building.

Dick is right, you do go through a lot of screws with this system - 2 or more per joint!
Another great source of screws is *McFeelys*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I just got a newsletter from Rockler, & you can view a video of its latest model.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Dick -

Thanks! I updated the blog entry with your link. This is the same model I have.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


David-
*Thank you, for the credit !*


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Dick -

LOL! I look to you and a number of other Lumberjocks as mentors that I have never met. I always enjoy your advice and comments!


----------



## PhilBrown (Apr 16, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


I bought a Kreg pocket hole jig at a woodworking show years ago and use it daily. The screws were hard to find in those days. Usually I drove in to Lee valley and got them, but now local hardware stores have them and their brands work well. I bought pocket hole project videos at the time and still chuck them in the VCR once in a while for posterity.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Phil -

Thanks! I like watching the videos and DVDs as well. My kids always like to say "My Dad fell asleep watching a woodworking video". Are there any other videos worth watching?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


very nice and most helpful.
Now, I'm a little curious about the gluing process!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Debbie -

I am excited that I finally get to answer a question for you! What can I explain for you about the gluing process?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Amazon.com has a good screw assortment. May not be the cheapest option compared to grizzley and some of the others.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


I do everything with pocket hole joinery.

I dont have the Kreg (cany cough up the $249 for the kit just yet) but I do have Vermont American pocket hole jig ($29).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Thinking about it David, this would make a good podcast. You should consider making a few. I'm sure Matt could help if you had any technical questions.

: ^ )


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Zuki -

I think all of the pockets screw jig I have seen look workable. I got the Kreg system on sale for my fence building project and have used it heavy since then. I am sure my wife cringes when a new project looms on the horizon -* What new tool will he need now?!*

Wayne -

Thanks for the kind support! I might make a few more videos just to explore this medium. I am facinated with the potential.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to make the video and sharing you baby wipe secrets with me. It was great hearing your voice and seeing you in person, so to speak.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


OS -

Thanks! LOL I was afraid I was going to get a lot of funny comments about the baby wipes! They work well. I always had problems with a damp rag smearing glue inadvertently.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Your are welcome. I also noticed that you have a your brush in water and what looks like a rag in another container to dry off the water before using the brush to spread the glue. Is it a cloth rag or paper towels?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


OS -

Two baby wipes . . .

I stick the water container and wet rag container on a scrap of plywood with double stick tape. The water helps keep the brush soft and not gummed up with drying glue. I think I picked that tip up on an Incra Jig demo video.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


I just bought the Kreg system, and started working on it yesterday. I am building a face frame cabinet like the booklet suggests.

The top frame part when just fine, with a small crack on one of the pieces. I probably tightened the screws too tight there.

I began the face frame last night, which is made of Oak. My first piece cracked, but not from over tightening. I was using the fine thread screws, but it still cracked.

This morning I was reading the Kreg site, and they made the following suggestions:

1 - be sure to use fine threads on Oak and other hardwoods
2- use a smaller shank screw if having splits
3 - slow down when driving the screws in place

I just received my McFeely screws, so I will try some of them as well. So far I like the Kreg master jig set. It it quick and easy to use.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Bill -

I really like the Kreg system as well. I am building a cherry display pedestal and used the Kreg jig for some of the components. You can check out the project and a small shop video that shows one of my modifications to the Kreg jig on my blog at *The Folding Rule Show*.

David


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Thanks David. I will check it out.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


great post david as usual ! i love my jig but was most unhappy with the c clamps . eventually i quit whining and decided to do something about it

http://lumberjocks.com/blogs/tag/clamp+for+faceframes


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


MrTrim -

Wow! Thanks. I like your solution . . . I will have to get a set of these clamps made for my Kreg Jig.

David


----------



## KregRep (Mar 20, 2009)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


David,
Fantastic video! Thanks so much for sharing! I showed it to a few folks here around the Kreg plant and they got a kick out of it. Thanks, again.

Good luck, and good woodworking.
-KregRep

P.S. There's an 8yr. old young man who just posted some great videos to our fledgling Kreg Jig Owners community the other day which you might enjoy looking at. Truly heartwarming story.

http://kregjig.ning.com/profile/MichaelNoakes


----------



## thequietscotsman (Apr 2, 2009)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


i love the kreg jig. i wish i had it a few years ago when i first started woodworking


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


I purchased the Kreg Mini Jig a couple of weeks ago for the Sideboard project I am working on… I love it. With that said, I found a local tool store (Tool Depot in Point Loma, CA.) that has them for $5.99 a lb. I'm not sure how many screws that is, but I have a big bag full of them


----------



## LazerGuy (Mar 31, 2011)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


I have one and simply love it, i need to get the vacume attachment for it, sure makes a mess.  Oh but saw dust does also.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

David said:


> *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig*
> 
> Well, things have been busy at home and at work. I finally got back in the shop today to work on a cherry display shelf for some close friends in Central Oregon. I am using my Kreg Pocket Screw Jig for the joinery. I thought it would be fun to share my day with a small video. Hope you can bear with me as I show you this remarkable jig. I also have a Kreg Foreman, a semi-automatic production machine, but thought the small portable jig would be best for this project.
> 
> ...


Bill, I always drill pilot holes when doing hardwood - those small drills with the hex drive end plug into the magnetic holder and be carefull with the depth of drilling, you do not want to come out the other side (the front)


----------

